#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  CSAB 2014: Spot Round Opening and Closing Ranks

## amos.0119

Closing and opening ranking of all the institute for  the allocation of seats to the JEE-Mains qualified candidate through spot round.





  Similar Threads: CSAB 2014: Institute wise Opening and Closing Rank Spot Round CSAB Supernumerary Round  2014: Opening and Closing Rank CSAB 2014 third round  closing and opening ranks JEE-Advanced 2014 Opening and Closing Ranks First Round of Seat Allocation: JEE-Advanced 2014 Opening and Closing Ranks Second Round of Seat Allocation:

----------

